# What is going on



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I just received notification that GMC is changing servers and it may take a few days, couple this with the troubles that MIMF and TC are having is the www overloaded or is it a fiendish attack on classical music?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2018)

Dunno, but if you're referring to COMPETING SITES, you might want to delete the acronyms before you receive a three lifetime ban.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

dogen said:


> Dunno, but if you're referring to COMPETING SITES, you might want to delete the acronyms before you receive a three lifetime ban.


Does mentioning MIMF really garner an infraction?


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

The problem at "that other site" was a planned outage. They are migrating servers. An announcement thread was posted about it last week.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Does mentioning MIMF really garner an infraction?


Technically it is against the ToS to refer to competing sites, yes. However, I think nowadays we are all aware that such places do exist. It is rumoured. Anyway, TC is much better (that's enough - Ed.)


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Technically it is against the ToS to refer to competing sites, yes. However, I think nowadays we are all aware that such places do exist. It is rumoured.


On the contrary, I believe that many of us are embroiled in internal conflicts within this site, blithely unaware of the greater foes that lurk outside.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Technically it is against the ToS to refer to competing sites, yes. However, I think nowadays we are all aware that such places do exist. It is rumoured. Anyway, TC is much better (that's enough - Ed.)


But there's a link to MIMF on the bottom of every TC page! How could it be against the ToS? :lol:


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

MIMF isn't a competing site, being also owned by Frederik Magle, TC's owner and benefactor. It's a general music forum.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

SuperTonic said:


> The problem at "that other site" was a planned outage. They are migrating servers. An announcement thread was posted about it last week.


Yes OK but why? and how long before we are back to normal.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

If I recall correctly the site owner said it would take a few days assuming everything went as planned.
I don't know why he/she decided to migrate servers. You can ask when the site is back up I guess.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

They are up and going but those that access via ipad or other phones are getting problems, so my trusted old desk top is not a relic after all in that I have no problems. :lol:


----------

